# Rat play pens



## Lucara (May 5, 2008)

So, I'm wanting to get maybe a play pen to wrap around my rats cages to give them a little more space to play around in. Most of the pens that I've been looking at seem to be fairly easy for them to climb out of but then I foudn this one. Has anyone ever used this pen or any pen?

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2751767


----------



## julztoni97 (Jul 2, 2008)

If you got it, you would have to buy the cover and watch them in it so they don't chew the cover. They will be able to climb right out in no time at all.


----------



## Randi (May 25, 2008)

I used to have a playpen with vertical bars... don't be fooled and think that they can't climb out.


----------



## Katie_Griffin (Jul 2, 2008)

yeah I was thinking of getin one for Panda coz she has bitten every wire in my room at one point but its just like puting them from one gage to another I dont get it lol

and yep you will have to watch out they dont do the great escape...

dum dum de de de..dum dum de de dee lol


----------



## Lucara (May 5, 2008)

I havnt purchased it (thankfully). I figured I would find out everyones opinions on it before I got it and boy I'm glad I did!


----------



## geebus (Jun 23, 2008)

Cute play pen!



Randi said:


> I used to have a playpen with vertical bars... don't be fooled and think that they can't climb out.


Did you get fooled Randi - did you - did you really - did you seriously really?


-


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Martin's Playpen...they have a lid, only problem is you cannot get in there with them, 










So you end up with these when you go by...rat magnets









Or you can make a Coroplast Ratty Corral, cheap, as long as the sides are tall enough (2' is usually good) and you can sit inside and interact with your rat. I keep thinking I should make another one


----------



## geebus (Jun 23, 2008)

They wanted to play with you that much? amazing - !

You've got BULK rat love - your like the rat whisperer... neat!


----------



## amandahoney (May 14, 2007)

just do this:










this is my neighbor's kid, playing with the rats (two are hiding in the box). this is only half of my "rat wall", nine boards, with either end tucked into either side of my closet's sliding doors to stand up. 

i've said it before, but this really works. it's foam board from the dollar store, and yes, it's destructible, but if you join and seal the edges with duct tape, it'll hold up and be flexible enough to fold up. it's cheap, too.

i have eighteen boards total, big enough to go around my room with the cage inside if i want, so they can go back when they're ready. the ends are joined with sticky-backed velcro.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Now THAT is a Ratty Corral. I did mine with the coroplast which has 4' and 8 lengths


----------



## Meliss (Sep 1, 2007)

don't get this one- my girl Koi got her head stuck in it- and if you get the cover make sure they don't chew it- because it lasted about 3 minutes without getting a hole in it.

I would suggest a martins cage playpen

marttins cages


----------



## kenRakuu (Mar 29, 2008)

You can also buy a mesh cover that fits over the play pen, it'll keep your little guys from jumping out, I have this same thing and it's been very useful.


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

I don't understand the point of a ratty playpen when your just taking your rat from one cage to another...... put them on the bed with you, in the bathroom or on the couch. Much cheaper!


----------



## amandahoney (May 14, 2007)

lovinmyworm said:


> I don't understand the point of a ratty playpen when your just taking your rat from one cage to another...... put them on the bed with you, in the bathroom or on the couch. Much cheaper!


well... the nice thing about mine is, it's big enough for me to get in with them! i obviously can't get into their cage. and the way mine's built, it really just goes around the perimeter of my room, blocking off access to under the bed, bookshelves, the tangle of electrical cords under the turtle tank- things they shouldn't get at. and i can block the open door, but still get air circulation, which is essential in the summer.

having five, it's really hard to keep track of exactly what each one is doing. i can manage having one out at a time on the couch or bed without putting up the rat wall, since i can keep an eye on her. but five's too many, and it's for their own safety that i put the wall up.


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

amandahoney, no I like your setup. I don't like the playpens people purchase. It's really just another cage. The entire point of having free range is so they can play and not be stuck in a cage, playpens you purchase are esentially another cage so not alot of point in using it for free range.


----------



## Hallie-Mae (Jul 31, 2008)

I see what you mean Steph, I never understood the concept of playpens 
I just let my girls out on my bed; it's a bunkbed and they like to climb the ladder from one bed to the other. I also join up my sofas, making a "bridge" between one sofa and another, and they like to run around on them aswell. It provides more space for them IMO than a playpen, which is essentially just another cage.


----------



## Gizzmo_2m (Mar 8, 2009)

i would do all that stuff with my rat like take him in to the bathroom or the couch and stuff but he pees everytime and my mom doesnt want anymore ratty smells on it so i guess im up for the playpen


----------

